# Osama Bin Silvio



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

*Osama Bin Silvio

* * Nuovo videomessaggio: "Punire quei pm, non hanno competenza sull'inchiesta". Summit con i suoi direttori: "Rendere innocente l'immagine delle ragazze implicate". "Teniamo duro una settimana poi si sgonfia tutto". Casini: basta minacce. Il Pd: eversivo*







In fondo, in queste ore, è come un Bin Laden brianzolo asserragliato nel bunker che comunica con il mondo per *videomessaggi (Guarda il video)*, digrignando i denti (niente sorrisi) e paventando sfracelli. *Il primo proclama* (Guarda il video) lo aveva lanciato scegliendo come scenografia una nuova libreria laccata di bianco; il secondo, quello di ieri, costruendosi un set pseudoquirinalizio con bandiera tricolore e scrivania presidenziale. Gli elementi di contorno non sono meno interessanti: c’è la solidarietà alle combattenti in lotta (le povere ragazze torturate ed inquisite dai satana della magistratura), c’è la minaccia di una vendetta implacabile contro il Tribunale di Milano (“I magistrati devono essere puniti!”), purtroppo mancano (per evidenti motivi) le “vergini” da offrire in premio ai martiri del verbo azzurro. Tutto il resto c’è: fiducia nella vittoria, mobilitazione delle truppe, sofisticati piani di battaglia sul fronte mediatico. Quel che è certo – per cominciare – è che Silvio Berlusconi ha riunito ad Arcore (lo ha rivelato per primo il quotidiano online _Lettera 43_) la pattuglia di mischia dei superdirettori: *Alessandro Sallusti* de _Il Giornale_, *Giorgio Mulè* di _Panorama_, *Alfonso Signorini* di_ Chi_, il numero uno dell’informazione Mediaset *Mauro Crippa*. In fondo – a sentirlo ieri – sembrava davvero un capo guerrigliero che minaccia la Fatwa e annuncia la sua rappresaglia: “Il governo continuerà a lavorare e il Parlamento farà le riforme necessarie per garantire che qualche magistrato non possa più cercare di far fuori illegittimamente chi è stato eletto dai cittadini. Mica male per uno che dice di volersi far sentire dai magistrati (“Ma non da questi”).

In questa giornata di dura guerriglia – con*Casini* che avverte “basta minacce” *(Leggi l’articolo)* e *il Pd* che parla di “premier eversivo” – la strategia mediatica del Cavaliere si capisce alla luce di quel che ha detto e ripetuto ai suoi direttori e ai colonnelli del Pdl. Primo: “Fregatevene di quello che scrivono i giornali. Fra tre giorni ripeteremo i sondaggi e scopriremo che la mia popolarità cresce”. E ancora: “Ai nostri elettori deve arrivare, ed è arrivato un solo messaggio: tutto quello che è uscito fuori sono solo tentativi di infangarmi per cercare di far cadere il governo per via giudiziaria”. Terzo: “Bisogna intervenire in queste ore per cambiare l’immagine delle ragazze implicate nel caso, renderle più simpatiche, umane, innocenti”. Era il passaggio più difficile. Ed è il vero tallone d’Achille del Cavaliere. Così, è stato lo stesso Berlusconi a dettare la linea nel video messaggio, definendo le veline dell’Olgettina come militanti rivoluzionarie nelle mani della santa inquisizione: “Queste perquisizioni nei confronti di persone che non erano neppure indagate ma soltanto testimoni – ha esordito Berlusconi utilizzando in principio un impersonale non sessuato – sono state compiute con il più totale disprezzo della dignità della loro persona e della loro intimità. Sono state – ha aggiunto poi puntando sul martirio – maltrattate, sbeffeggiate, costrette a spogliarsi, perquisite corporalmente, fotografati tutti i vestiti, sequestrati tutti i soldi, le carte di credito, i gioielli, i telefoni e i computer. Sono state portate in questura, alcune senza neppure poter chiamare un avvocato e tenute lì dalle otto di mattina fino alle otto di sera senza mangiare e senza poter avere alcun contatto con l’esterno. Trattate, dunque, come criminali in una pericolosa operazione antimafia”. Che la manovra sia coordinata e sinergica ieri è stato evidente. In tv irrompevano una versione angelica di* Ruby (Leggi l’articolo)*, ospite – guarda caso – di Signorini: non più l’extra-comunitaria che finiva in questura per furto e bidonava i tassisti facendosi scarrozzare senza pagare fra Genova e Milano, ma una cenerentola perfettamente calata nella parte della povera ragazza indifesa, abusata da tutti, e difesa solo dal Cavaliere galante. Su Sky, invece, fatta sparire l’impresentabile (almeno per ora)* Nicole Minetti (Guarda il video)*, si è esibita l’altra geniale interprete del cenacolo arcoriano, l’ape regina* Sabina Began (Leggi l’articolo)*, provvidenzialmente reincarnata nel ruolo di principessa romantica e innamorata. Attenzione: dopo due giorni di titoli, scompare dal menu dei media berlusconiani la caccia alla “nuova fidanzata”. Aver evocato una figura che per ora non esiste, infatti, è stato giudicato anche dagli uomini più vicini al Cavaliere “un errore madornale”. Spiega uno di loro, sotto garanzia di anonimato: “Ti rendi conto come è difficile: tirare fuori dal cilindro una quarantenne, credibile, estranea alla folla delle arcorine, che si cali nella parte senza ricattarlo a vita?”. Di fronte a questa difficoltà evidente, l’arrocco mediatico è stato geniale: se non possiamo esibire una che non c’è, rifacciamo l’immagine di quelle che ci sono (Ruby e Began, appunto) e facciamo sparire le altre.

*Giorgio Stracquadanio* grida già vittoria: “Finché non c’è un leader delll’opposizione che le… cavalchi, mi scuso per la parola ma è quella giusta, le storie delle intercettazioni e delle ragazze restano confinate sui giornali. Il grande pubblico apprende solo che c’è un tentativo di golpe. Stamattina un signore abbassa il finestrino e mi fa: ‘A’ Giò, te seguo: mena, mena!’. Funziona”.
Eppure non tutto è facile come sembra. Come nei giochi enigmistici bisogna riconsiderare la distanza fra l’oleografia e la realtà. Per dire: ad Arcore – per quanto sembri incredibile – non c’era* Emilio Fede*, coinvolto nell’inchiesta e “macchiato” dallo stigma del traditore. E mancavano anche *Vittorio Feltri* e *Maurizio Belpietro*, che tengono una linea smarcata: difendendo il premier, ma pubblicando tutto, a partire dagli atti più imbarazzanti. A ministri e deputati, precettati per fare “testuggine” nei programmi tv il Cavaliere ha promesso questo timing: “Dobbiamo tenere duro per una settimana, poi tutto si placa. Hanno sparato le loro cartucce, l’inchiesta sarà tolta ai pm di Milano, non si arriverà al rinvio a giudizio”: E anche questo progetto trova riscontro nel messaggio: “I giudici di Milano non hanno né competenza territoriale, né funzionale”. I veri problemi, per Berlusconi, iniziano se il Tribunale di Milano mantiene l’inchiesta. E se l’operazione di “angelicazione” delle rubacuori e delle apiregine non buca. Il vero incubo del Cavaliere, la giornata critica è oggi: giovedì c’è l’ostacolo di *Annozero*.

Da _Il Fatto Quotidiano_ del 20 gennaio 2011

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/01/20/osama-bin-silvio/87364/



:sorriso:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Gennaio 2011)

thò!

chi si rivede!

ma ciaoooo!

admin aveva detto che ti eri cancellata


----------



## Kid (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Osama Bin Silvio
> 
> * * Nuovo videomessaggio: "Punire quei pm, non hanno competenza sull'inchiesta". Summit con i suoi direttori: "Rendere innocente l'immagine delle ragazze implicate". "Teniamo duro una settimana poi si sgonfia tutto". Casini: basta minacce. Il Pd: eversivo*
> 
> ...


Sto forum dà dipendenza eh?


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> thò!
> 
> chi si rivede!
> 
> ...


Appunto! ... mica bannata :mrgreen: e poi, a gentile richiesta :ar:


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sto forum dà dipendenza eh?


 bentornata Marì!! ci hai fatto preoccupare!:up:


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sto forum dà dipendenza eh?


... veramente e' il "nano" che mi spinge ad informare il popolo  ... ed io mi sacrifico :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bentornata Marì!! ci hai fatto preoccupare!:up:




:forza:


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

bentornata


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> bentornata



Grazie!


----------



## Kid (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... veramente e' il "nano" che mi spinge ad informare il popolo  ... ed io mi sacrifico :carneval:


MArì su di me fa l'effetto contrario... basta sentir parlare di Silvio cribbio! Tanto prima della sua morte non ce lo leveremo mai dai maroni. :unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... veramente e' il "nano" che mi spinge ad informare il popolo  ... ed io mi sacrifico :carneval:


Preparati anche a "consolare" i prossimi "orfani"...

io ci voglio essere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> MArì su di me fa l'effetto contrario... basta sentir parlare di Silvio cribbio! Tanto prima della sua morte non ce lo leveremo mai dai maroni. :unhappy:


*Resistere ... Resistere ... Resistere!*

:up:​


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Preparati anche a "consolare" i prossimi "orfani"...
> 
> io ci voglio essere...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pensi che ci sara' una moria di ... ... ... ? :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> MArì su di me fa l'effetto contrario... basta sentir parlare di Silvio cribbio! Tanto prima della sua morte non ce lo leveremo mai dai maroni. :unhappy:


Tu dici?...:mrgreen:

ancora poche ore ed i suoi, (inteso come familiari) lo faranno interdire...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu dici?...:mrgreen:
> 
> ancora poche ore ed i suoi, (inteso come familiari) lo faranno interdire...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Stermi':  Vertice Lega-premier: blindato il federalismo, in cambio Bossi promette fedeltà sul nodo giustizia


:rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensi che ci sara' una moria di ... ... ... ? :carneval:


speriamo di no oseno' levano tutto il gusto...

dovranno essere massacrati per l'eternita'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi':  Vertice Lega-premier: blindato il federalismo, in cambio Bossi promette fedeltà sul nodo giustizia
> 
> 
> :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:


ricordati il patto che fecero davanti al notaio e che mo' lo fara' affondare insieme al nano...

due stronzi al costo di uno...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ricordati il patto che fecero al notaio e che mo' lo fara' affondare insieme al nano...
> 
> due stronzi al costo di uno...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




*I coglioni girano sempre in due 
*​


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

*I Comuni: "Decreto federalismo non va bene, prolungare confronto"*

http://www.repubblica.it/index.html?refresh_ce


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> MArì su di me fa l'effetto contrario... basta sentir parlare di Silvio cribbio! Tanto prima della sua morte non ce lo leveremo mai dai maroni. :unhappy:


 vorrei che non fosse cosi... ma hai detto una sacrosanta verità!:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... veramente e' il "nano" che mi spinge ad informare il popolo  ... ed io mi sacrifico :carneval:


Allora quasi quasi, è meglio tenercelo :up:


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora quasi quasi, è meglio tenercelo :up:



... non tutto il male viene per nuocere, giusto?    :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

ORGOGLIO ITA*G*LIANO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dzzvnLVHCM


:mrgreen:​


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2011)

Da questo computer non posso guardare i video... ma mi sa che è meglio così, per il mio morale.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okCQ3fdEKms



:rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:​


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Da questo computer non posso guardare i video... ma mi sa che è meglio così, per il mio morale.


 nemmeno io... dall'ufficio i video e molti altri siti sono bloccati....


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

* E dopo la telefonata di Silvio
       Ruby fu affidata a una prostituta 

**La ragazza, allora minorenne, lasciata la questura nella notte del 28 maggio andò a stare da Michele, professione accompagnatrice. Che, intervistata dal Fatto, afferma: "Non ero certo io a fare la escort"*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T5sTqMQBug


http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...stura-ruby-ando-via-con-una-prostituta/87434/



In questo secchio di merda piu' lo giri e, piu' la puzza sale :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

so solo che esiste chi mi fa più ribrezzo di berlusconi e sono quei genitori al corrente di cosa potessero fare le figlie per *due soldi* (si fa per dire)o per la popolarità.
http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-3/politica/articolo-21978.htm


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> so solo che esiste chi mi fa più ribrezzo di berlusconi e sono quei genitori al corrente di cosa potessero fare le figlie per *due soldi* (si fa per dire)o per la popolarità.
> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-3/politica/articolo-21978.htm



ORRORE!!! ... diceva Enzo Tortora ​


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> so solo che esiste chi mi fa più ribrezzo di berlusconi e sono quei genitori al corrente di cosa potessero fare le figlie per *due soldi* (si fa per dire)o per la popolarità.
> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-3/politica/articolo-21978.htm


Sono tutti al corrente e andava bene così a tutti...Per questo tutto questo polverone io non lo concepisco.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Sono tutti al corrente e andava bene così a tutti*...Per questo tutto questo polverone io non lo concepisco.


 è allucinante


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è allucinante


Ma è la realtà (almeno secondo me)


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma è la realtà (almeno secondo me)


 ah ,beh allora


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah ,beh allora


----------



## Amoremio (20 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma è la realtà (almeno secondo me)


lo credo anch'io

realtà allucinante, comunque 


mi stupisco che ancora qualcuno non abbia protestato perchè è comparso sui giornali cosa facevano le figliole e quanto i genitori ne erano consapevoli
per la serie: prostituisciti pure purchè ci convenga ma che non si sappia e soprattutto non si sappia che sappiamo


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo credo anch'io
> 
> realtà allucinante, comunque
> 
> ...



... in un'era dove TUTTI vogliono apparire?  :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... in un'era dove TUTTI vogliono apparire?  :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eehhh! ma i genitori sono più vecchio stampo soprattutto se poi il paese mormora


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto! ... mica bannata :mrgreen: *e poi, a gentile richiesta* :ar:


 hips! :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> hips! :mexican:




Hips! ... anche per te!!!

TIE'!

:ar:​


----------

